# Quick portable trouble/work light



## AGCB97 (Aug 6, 2020)

Used a LED driving light and M18 Milwaukee battery. 

Although I have a Milwaukee light that fits the old style battery, it gets so hot (already burned up the 'one time' temp limiter which I removed and replaced with a wire and resistor to cut the current), I wanted one to fit the newer M18 batteries which I have several of.

It is very bright, even outside.

Used epoxy and Shoe Goo for adhesives and a piece of gas tube for flex stand.

Thanks for looking
Aaron


----------

